
This xkcd, in tandem with the 'who will command the robots?' article - banku_brougham
http://xkcd.com/1761/
======
banku_brougham
the top-ranked robots talk was an excellent read, and then when i saw the
latest xkcd cartoon i had to comment on the disparity of vision.

